# Dye Sublimation Sock Jigs advice



## GBarrington (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey guys,

Maybe someone out there can help me with this. 

What people using to eliminate imperfections in your dye sub transfer on socks from pressing front to back? I guess it would call a void in the print from the side of the jig? 

Any other tips for heel and toe problems would be a super big help. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

There's a Conde demo video on pressing socks


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

GBarrington said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Maybe someone out there can help me with this.
> 
> ...


Several of the videos I have watched show them wrapping the sock completely, pressing one side, flipping and pressing the other side. Doesn't seem to leave that void. I don't recall any jig being used in a couple of them but I don't recall that part.

Good Luck


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Heres the one doing nike elite wrapped no jig. At least it appears not to use one
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-bQO_Zweek

Hope it helps.

Good Luck


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Coastal Biz and Johnson Plastic sell socks that do not need Jigs. There links are on the left on this forum.


----------



## GBarrington (Sep 24, 2015)

thanks guys, seems straight tube socks press real nice without jigs, assuming heel and toe socks are a different story. thanks for the info / help!


----------



## catldavis (Mar 31, 2012)

The guy in the video doesn't use a jig, but he also doesn't stretch the socks for you to see the voids.


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is a trick to avoid the white lines on the side.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqI9WhV8-lg


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

jump to the 10:44 time mark on the video if you don't want to watch it all.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqI9WhV8-lg


----------

